# Flower Horns



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Well im going to movin into my place for the summer which will become my girlfreinds place once i start classes again. I want to get a nice Flower Horn setup goin. What size tank do people normally keep them in? I have heard that they have been captive bread so long they dont need to much space. I was thinking a 40 breeder. How much can i expect to pay for AAA+ juvis around 2 inches?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> Well im going to movin into my place for the summer which will become my girlfreinds place once i start classes again. I want to get a nice Flower Horn setup goin. What size tank do people normally keep them in? I have heard that they have been captive bread so long they dont need to much space. I was thinking a 40 breeder. How much can i expect to pay for AAA+ juvis around 2 inches?


 it all depend because there are different assortment of them..anyone in particuler you were eyeing??


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

A 40gallon tank should be sufficient for one Flowerhorn... but a 60 or a 75gallon would be even better since you are going to get a "grade AAA" Flowerhorn.. might as well give it the space. Like thePACK has stated, there are alot of different types of Flowerhorns, but a grade AAA Flowerhorn at around 2 inches should cost you anywhere from $50 to $200, good luck on your search.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Blimey, I didn't know they were so expensive, I have only seen 1 before and it was around 8" and it was £14 I guess I need to do some research

heres a handy link to a flower horn forum
heres a handy link showing the horrors of commercial breeding methods
heres another handy flower horn link


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes, Innes they can get very very expensive. Some adults sell for hundreds of thousands of dollars, it is amazing how much some of these fish sell for.

Mark


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

this is the new fish of the millenium..last 100 years it was the arrow..now its all about the flowerhorn..and thanks for those site innes ..cool


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

There are inferior grades that are sold cheap, im looking to order through some good importers on Pfish or directly from japan. Im expecting to pay somewhere in the 150 dollar range for a 1 incher, possibly a diamond jing kang as i hear they are the real hot fish right now as they go through the color shedding process, a true evolutionary leap. Whatever tank i go with is going to bed awesome, even if it is a smaller tank its going to have the best of everything inside. The bottom is going to bed made Sunset Orange glass ovals and i need to come up with some cool backgrouhd color or design.


----------

